# Do we pay taxes in the European Delivery program?



## AZBob (Apr 2, 2005)

AZ changed the law a few years ago. My pruchase in '00 was exempt. Not so now.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

ProcyonB said:


> A neat feature is that you can make one payment up front and then have a 3-year lease with $0/month payments.


Not a good idea - You should make sure that if the car gets totalled or stolen during the term of the lease that you'll get the remaining portion of your up-front lease payment back.


----------

